# Please stop growing Astro.......



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I took this pic today and when I looked at it, thought it gave some perspective as to his size. Astro, please stop growing, I'll have to buy a truck soon.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Astro's got some l-o-n-g legs, and you can still see the growth plates in his front legs. He's still growing!!  He's so handsome!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow he's getting to be quite a big boy, big AND handsome 

I'm having the opposite problem. Poor little tanner just turned 9 months and isn't even 50lbs yet 

However I keep thinking about how an SUV would make like easier...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, he's a big boy! But such a gorgeous boy! 8) How much does he weigh?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ozkar, what a beautiful boy. I agree with mswhipple - he's still got a way to go, those nobbly knees need to be flat before he reaches his full height .

Just to cheer you up, our current Gt Dane grew so big we had to buy a cherokee jeep just for him. He doesn't fit in our big Saab estate. He has the seats down in the Jeep so the whole of the back of it. That is our dog vehicle now - covered in hair and slopper. So glad my V doesn't slopper


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

hotmischief, I think it's so cute that you call it "slopper". Around where I live, we call it "slobber". In any case, we all know what it means! A friend of mine once had a big Mastiff of some kind, and he was trained to go get his slobber towel. HA-Ha-ha!! ;D

p.s. And I am so glad that Willie doesn't do it, either (slobber).


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have to laugh...I think we all call it the same thing. I am mega dyslexic so I spelt it wrong. Never mind...... I am glad it was entertaining.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Ozkar, what a beautiful boy. I agree with mswhipple - he's still got a way to go, those nobbly knees need to be flat before he reaches his full height .


What do you mean the knee need to be flat before full height? I did not know this.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Ozkar, you said mine was a monster! He's a handsome lad! What's he in height?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lindsey,when you get a puppy they have a knobbly protrusion where their knees are ( and the growth plates). If you look at a mature dog there is no protrusion, the leg in the front is smooth all the way down. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

He does seem like a big dog (handsome and majestic), however I always thought the Vizsla's looked bigger (taller) in pictures than in person. I always thought weimeraners (sp?) were the same size as Vizsla's, until I saw one in person and they are much bigger than vizsla's taller and thicker.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

raps702 said:


> He does seem like a big dog (handsome and majestic), however I always thought the Vizsla's looked bigger (taller) in pictures than in person. I always thought weimeraners (sp?) were the same size as Vizsla's, until I saw one in person and they are much bigger than vizsla's taller and thicker.


We played with a big Weim yesterday co incidentally. His name was Monty and he was a big handsome 6 year old. His owner was quite shocked at the fact that Astro was taller and longer than Monty. He was obviously wider as Astro is yet to fill out, but he is just huge....... I didn't want a big V, we chose Ozkar (Medium sized V) because of his size partially, but I wouldn't trade my big lump of a boy for anything....  

To answer the questions as to height and weight, I really havn't weighed or measured him for a long time. But, as a guess, I reckon he's probably in the high 30's in kgs and I don't have to bend my knees to touch his shoulders (I stand at 5'11" to give some perspective).


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ozkar - you have a beautiful boy!!!!
I think Max will be pretty big - he is 4 month old and is already 31 lb (to compare with our girl - 15 month old at 40 lb).


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Gotta stop slipping the "Roids" in his dinner hey Datacan??? 

Yeah, he's fed what the others have been fed. He is just a BIG DOG. Again last night, his nose was touching my shoulder and his feet where hanging out the bottom of the bed............ 

I'm going to put a brick on his head and see if that slows him down.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

We had a little Vet visit today. Nothing wrong, just had the annual vaccinations for both Astro and Zsa Zsa. 

Of course, to formulate the dosage, they both had to be weighed. Zsa Zsa came in at a petite 23kgs and Astro near broke the scales at 36kgs. 

I asked if he would do Astro first, as otherwise we would have a job the two of us getting him still. He really is a handful if he doesn't want to do something. Luckily, he's a gentle and usually obedient boy. But, he was not keen on the stainless steel table. He didn't like being perched up high and I think this exacerbated his anxieties.

He went OK ..... ish........ for his two shots. (I had the annual Hear twormer done also) But then I asked the vet to help me clip his nails. Well, didn't he put on a turn. I tried every trick in the book to settle him, in the end I had to hold him reasonably strongly. He yelped his little heart out every time the nail clippers made the clicking sound. I'll go back to doing it at home myself again. I just do one or two a night when he's asleep. It takes a week, but we get them all done eventually and with way less stress. the vet was great though, never batted an eyelid all during it. I suppose he's seen worse.

Then we did little Zsa Zsa, but she just enjoyed being patted and all the attention, so the needles and the clippers went almost unnoticed.  

To reward them after, as well as treats, I took them for a fun walk, with lots of opportunities to both swim and hunt for birds. I snapped a couple of pics I thought were nice....


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

36kgs?! That's like 80lbs! Holy **** Astro! ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Great action shots, Ozkar!! 

Funny thing, Willie also had his annual wellness exam at the Vet's this week (Wednesday). Willie is so forgiving... He forgives everyone, everything. Sounds like we went through the same routine as you, except we don't put Willie up on the table. The Vet just does what he needs to do with Willie on the floor. I also asked for an ear wash and toe nail trim. 

I did learn something new, as well. Did you know that there is now a three-year DAP vaccination (distemper, adenovirus, and parvovirus)? So Willie got that kind, plus heartworm test, and also fecal exam to check for intestinal parasites. All in all, it went very well. ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> Great action shots, Ozkar!!
> 
> Funny thing, Willie also had his annual wellness exam at the Vet's this week (Wednesday). Willie is so forgiving... He forgives everyone, everything. Sounds like we went through the same routine as you, except we don't put Willie up on the table. The Vet just does what he needs to do with Willie on the floor. I also asked for an ear wash and toe nail trim.
> 
> I did learn something new, as well. Did you know that there is now a three-year DAP vaccination (distemper, adenovirus, and parvovirus)? So Willie got that kind, plus heartworm test, and also fecal exam to check for intestinal parasites. All in all, it went very well. ;D


Are you sure its not a 3 year rabies shot?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, quite sure. We discussed it at length. It's new on the market. Office code is DAP3 and the cost was $34 US. Willie also gets a 3-year rabies shot, but his next one of those is not due until 2013.  The DAP3 protects agains Distemper, Adenovirus (which is hepatitis), and Parvovirus, for three years.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Marty, you're gonna need a second mortgage to feed that big red beaut!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Kirsten, please don't convert it into lbs........it's sounds an awefull lot in lbs than it does in kgs. :-[

I have all three again this weekend. I really missed my Ozkar boy this week, as he went away for Easter with his mum. But we made up for lost time with a great long walk this afternoon which included some swimming and duck chasing in the dam as well as Vizsla sports on the oval. Todays game was a game of....... "Let's belt up that little pointer who thinks she runs the place"............ ;D The boys went to town on her.......... but she behaved herself in a most lady like of manner and just waited till they were not looking and then she nailed them in revenge. 

But I took one shot which sort of highlights well the difference in size between my three dogs......and more so, highlights how big Astro really has become. I'm not for a minute suggesting there are not bigger Vizslas out there, but, he's certainly one of the biggest. He is not breed standard I wouldn't think. I'll measure him and post it up when I get a chance. 

Anyways, here are some pics from our latest walk, they include the first one which has all three and shows the sizes, then you get to enjoy a few which show the WWF smackdown which took place...... I think they were all happy to have Ozkar back in the pack! 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, your boys were kind of beating up on Zsa Zsa, weren't they?! That last photo showing her tail between her legs... shows that (at least at that very moment) she has had enough! They are all so beautiful !!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The tail appears to be what you say....until you get to know her....  Oddly, It's a normal part of her play style. She will sprint up to the boys with her tail tucked just like that and the hair on the back of her shoulders standing up and then at the last minute will duck, weave, swerve or stop and change direction and egg them on to chase her. 

She gives back what she gets and some MSWhipple......  She often has Astro limping to me having a cry and telling me how his big sister hurt him. It's usually his hind legs or tail, as she sits him on his arse regularly. God I cringe sometimes at what they do to each other........ But, they love it, so who am I to intervene and spoil their fun??


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar - nothing wrong with tag-teaming great pics looks like everyone is having fun!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hey Ozkar, what is this? Vizsla against GSP? Looks like the boys teamed up. 
Where is the benevolent pack leader when they need him?

Love the action shots. Keep snapping away


----------

